# Fry



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay guys with experiance what do you do when the fry start eating each other im coming home to 10 dead a day from the bigger ones trying to eat the little ones and they die.i feed once in the morning once when i get home and once when i go to bed.my thoughts are its the nature of them and theres no way to stop it.but im new to all this.thanks guys
fred


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

yes you are correct, a few fry will die off which is just part of nature but you can try feeding them newly hatched brine shrimp if you havent already. Good luck man and congrats on the babies.







Also may I ask what you are currently feeding them?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

baby brine (hatched),crushed up hikari gold and carnivore pellets and flakes,and frozen brine at times just started with the crushed up stuff about 2 weeks ago other that that they were on a baby brine diet.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Two things I did that I felt greatly increased the odds of survival:

Every so often I would "sort" them into two groups. Group 1 was the larger ones and group 2 would be the smaller ones. This helped to stop the bigger ones from eating the smaller ones, but it also made it easer to feed the smaller ones.

Also those brine shrimp hatcheries that hang on the side of the tank helped a lot when they were younger. Sometimes you can't be there to feed them when they want it. This thing just keeps pumping out fresh BBS for them. They will always take each other out unless you keep them well fed. I would feed smallish amounts about 4 to 5 times a day when I could.

This was with Gold Piranhas, but I'm sure it's the same for them all.

Also Hikari first bites was working pretty good for when they were smaller.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes that sounds good i have about 150 leaving this week so that will thin them out about 10-15% and i was planning on the seperation thing but there only seems to be about 20-30 bigger ones that i plan on putting in the 150 so they will be gone.i do have one single thats bigger than your thumb he has his own tank.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I only just strted breeding fish myself (guppies) I had the large females eating the younge of the other femails. I simple purchased 2 more very fluffly and fulll plants for the fryto hid in. Also if you have lots of fish, I was having an issue were the small fish would eat all the food. The babys would then starve and the bigger fish would eat the babys. Making sure there all fed and plenty of hidding spots for fry. Hope this helps.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i take out the one's that are bigger there is always some that are bigger and put them in a differnt tank and let the smaller one's fatten up


----------

